# K04 apr dyno only get 220whp is there anything wrong



## Markphinyawat (Aug 26, 2013)

Scirocco with: apr k04 tune, apr intake , s3 intercooler, nuspeed air charge pipe, dis charge pipe. Wondering why am still not get what the apr claim is 300+ whp . 
Should there be anything wrong with the setup


----------



## PaaTooo (Aug 28, 2013)

Maybe your inyectors are not administraiting the Correect Flow..

It happens to me in a Seat Leon Mk2..

Hi From México


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

correct me if im wrong but dont you need a upgraded fuel pump from apr?


----------



## Markphinyawat (Aug 26, 2013)

APR said does t need new injection for tsi engine


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

The corrected power figure says 280.


----------

